# Tumblr



## Michael (Jan 28, 2010)

Thought I'd see if anyone here has tried Tumblr for blogging yet. Having little better to do than poke around the internet while recovering from surgery, I've had a ton of fun experimenting with it. While there may not be nearly the amount of widgets or extras (stats, options) that Wordpress provides, the interface is remarkably simple and it actually seems a far better tool if you are looking to blog music, art, or photos. The themes are numerous and impressive, with almost endless visual customizing available (perhaps the most out there).

One negative...the young Tumblr community so far seems to be excessively ungodly by comparison. Browsing the blogging directory reveals more filth than you may expect. Not that it should affect your own site or anything...just saying.


----------



## nnatew24 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Tumblr, but I've been looking for a simpler blogging platform too. Wordpress is just become too intricate for what I want to do. But I've been impressed with Posterous, which seems to be very similar to Tumblr.


----------



## Michael (Jan 28, 2010)

They are similar. I've played around with both and think I would have to give the edge to Tumblr between the two. For the most part I would say this is because of the visual capability. But there are other little things. For instance, Tumblr gives you a unique email address that you can use to post to your site via text (or of course email). Posterous requires SMS, which I can't use as a Metro PCS customer. I think Tumblr's interface is easier too when it comes to posting a variety of things--music, pictures, quotes, chat format, etc. Plus, the overall community (exposure) seems to be a little bigger--though both are still pretty puny compared to the big social networking giants out there. Not sure that I've come across anything specific about Posterous that cannot be equaled by Tumblr

There are some quirky things about Tumblr though. One is that not all themes allow for comments on your site. But you can integrate this into any theme's HTML by using a platform called Disqus. It's not that much of a hassle but it is a little odd that the feature wouldn't just be there to begin with. Also, you may have multiple blogs under the same account (account is based upon a single email address as your login--just like Posterous), but your first blog is forever your default or main one. You may change blog names/urls at any time to whatever is available, however you can't delete just one blog--you can only delete your entire account. Again, that's just strange.

But if you haven't already, give Tumblr a shot. These little things aside, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------

